# Do Female Rabbits Hump?



## Nes (Jul 4, 2006)

:bunnydance: I just witnessed the strangest thing!! Our female (?) rabbit decided to go after her mom :shock:. I checked again but I'm sure I can't be wrong Abigale is a female around 5 months old - what might cause her to hump another female rabbits? She didn't just mount, it was the classic "which end is the right end? I'll just try both" move the boy's make.

Her mom is expecting again, so could it just be the hormones?

Sorry for the graphic-ness but I'm thoroughly confused!!

Nes.


----------



## Spring (Jul 4, 2006)

It's just a sign of domineering. They mount to establish who's the leader of the pack . Nothing sexual, just really figuring out who's the top bun. Both genders to this, not just males.


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Jul 4, 2006)

*Nes wrote: *


> She didn't just mount, it was the classic "which end is the right end? I'll just try both"


 LOL! It's a little gay bunny! :rofl:


----------



## Nes (Jul 4, 2006)

*MyBoyHarper wrote: *


> *Nes wrote: *
> 
> 
> > She didn't just mount, it was the classic "which end is the right end? I'll just try both"
> ...


 I used to have two male bunnies that were more interested in each other then the females so don't laugh too hard 

Thanks spring - I thought it was a dominance thing I've just never seen them do it before  The last thing we wan't is another male bunny (both pregnancies have been an accident).

Nes.


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Jul 4, 2006)

*Nes wrote: *


> I used to have two male bunnies that were more interested in each other then the females so don't laugh too hard


 Well, Harper is neutered, and he still humps this stuffed cow like there's no tomorrow. He'll have that thing pinned up against the side of his cage, and you can hear his cage rattling he humps that thing so hard. He's such a perv. :craziness


----------



## Mrpumpkinbunny (Jul 4, 2006)

When we brought Peanut home. Peanut would mount Mr Pumpkin Bunny. They are both fixed, Peanut is the female. She humped his rear and his head repeatedly until he would groom her! Poor Mr. P B would look dazed after she finished humping his head. :colors:




Now that they got that worked out he is putty in her paws.


----------



## Nes (Jul 4, 2006)

Oh my! 

Now they're all getting into it! :shock:

It's so wierd that I've never seen this before but tonight they won't stop!! I guess they had an argument and they're just trying to work it out.. :?

Nes


----------



## sheridan (Jul 5, 2006)

Furby and Ellie(both females) go at it all the time. neither are neutered yet but they annoy the hell out of each other!!!!:bunnydance:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 5, 2006)

Pebbles was spayed, but she still humps my hand. :blushan

:bow Guess she's the dominate one. 
Rainbows! :brown-bunny


----------



## Pipp (Jul 5, 2006)

Out of my five, the only one who humps is my girl Darry. When Radar first met her, he 'jumped her bones' as soon as he saw her, but after she got over the initial shock, it's been all her.They're a bonded pair, and she's constantly on his back.  

Both my boys are VERY polite like that. I've never seen Dill hump, either, not even when he was bonding with Sherry. (They're blessed with a more equal partnership than Darry and poor, besotted Radar).

Pipp is very dominant (she and I are a bonded pair), but she just 'digs' me. :biggrin



sas and the gang of five :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## naturestee (Jul 5, 2006)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> Pebbles was spayed, but she still humps my hand. :blushan
> 
> :bow Guess she's the dominate one.
> Rainbows! :brown-bunny


 
:laugh:

And my girl Sprite is an obsessive mounter. That's all she wanted to do when I was rebonding her to her sister. Fey was less than pleased, but taught her to stop by simply not allowing Sprite to get near her butt!


----------

